# debadging the trunk lid



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey guys i am going to take off the "pontiac" and the "6.0" badges on my gto and i want toknow what the best adhesive remover is to remove the left over crud from the emblems. Will goo gone work just fine or will it be hazardous to the paint? Also another side random question. is there anyway to change the dash display color from green to red?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It is very easy and takes maybe 30 mintes.

You will need:
1. heat gun/blow dryer
2. waxed dental floss
3. gas
4. a few micro fiber towels
5. clay bar optional
6. wax
7. soapy water

How to:
1. heat the letters
2. once warm, use the dental floss between the letters and the trunk lid, it should fairly easily cut the double faced tape, if not heat it a little more
3. once all the letters are removed, the leftover can be easily removed using gas and a cloth.
4. once everything is off, clean it really good
5. clay bar for a nice finish
6. wax

*** THE PONTIAC ARROW IS DOUBLE FACE TAPED ON BUT IT ALSO HAS A PLASTIC NIPPLE THAT GOES INTO THE TRUNK LID(I'M GUESSING TO LINE IT UP). IF YOU REMOVE IT YOU WILL HAVE A 2 SMALL HOLES ***


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you, i have removed emblems before but i really wanna be careful on this one. so your saying to use regular gasoline to get the excess off? didnt think of that. I just wanna make sure that its safe for the paint. And as far as the pontiac badge i kinda figured it was pegged. Thank you!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Gas is an old school trick. I've used it on white wall tires and it works great. I also used it on my GTO.Just don't need it on forever and clean it good when your done. I'm sure prolonged exposure is bad thouguh. The gas will eat the wax right off. Think of it this way, if it was so horrible for your paint, I'm sure you would have spots near the gas cap of cars. People gotta drip here and thre, I know I have.

You can use other stuff to clean it if your worried, I've just learned that gas seems to work the best and fastest.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

show us pics once you have debadged it, i was thinking about doing it myself


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There are a few pics of mine when I tinted my tails. I debadged it at the same time.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f42/nite-shade-tails-side-markers-22284/


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

thats exactly what im goin for. thanks for the pics and advice. i went with the tail light tint over the night shades. no matter how i do taillight with the night shades, they always come out dull. the tints should come out glossy. your car looks great. thanks again!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Debadge is very simple. It should take you no more than 15-20mins.
1: Dental floss or Fishing line
2: Bug and Tar Remover to remove the sticky residue
3: Terry cloth

Thats all you need.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I'd NOT use gas. WD-40 will do the trick.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

WD-40 will work too? i wouldnt have thought of that. i am just waiting for it to stop raining so i can do it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MikeTheDiabetic said:


> WD-40 will work too? i wouldnt have thought of that. i am just waiting for it to stop raining so i can do it.


WD-40 will do a multitude of jobs its petroleum based. From removing road tar bug guts shoe scuffs on tile and walls. Good stuff.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> WD-40 will do a multitude of jobs its petroleum based. From removing shoe scuffs on walls. Good stuff.


I will be trying this later.


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

i used floss and goo gone, just took my time with the goo gone and had a soapy sponge on hand to rinse between wipes so the goo gone didnt stay on the paint for more than a couple seconds. worked great, i also blacked out the pontiac arrowheads. side markers are next. thanks guys!


----------

